# Jerky help with the whole temp issue



## bkos (Oct 29, 2009)

OK.  Have read posts here, but I am still confused about the whole 40-140 danger zone.people are talking about.  I am planning on using Cabelas dry rub that contains a cure.  When talking about 40-140deg. range, is that cooking temperature or temperature at which you are going to store it?  This newbie needs help.

KOS


----------



## tndawg (Oct 29, 2009)

It is neither...

40-140 degrees is the temperature at which bacteria and other undesireables can grow. It is only bad if you keep the meat at the "danger zone" temp for an extended period of time. If I remember right, the time is 4 hours. You don't want the meat to be in the danger zone for any more than 4 hours.

I think optimum cooking temp for jerky should be around 140*. Storage should be at room temp. 

I'm sure some folks with more knowledge than me will be along shortly, so please pardon me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## ddave (Oct 29, 2009)

You might want to pop on over to the Food Safety section and read some of those threads.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=181

Lots of good info there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 29, 2009)

The 40-140 Danger Zone is that you need to get the internal temp of the meat over 140 degrees within the 4 hr time range...

Also be sure you stop in the Roll Call Thread and introduce yourself and your equipment to everyone, this will give everyone the opportunity to get to know your and properly welcome you...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2009)

It the whole tempiture thing here 40 the refrig and 140 is hot enought that no bacteria can grow giving you the pukes for 2 days. FOOD POISONING that is what the 40 to 140 is in a nut shell.


----------



## txbigred (Oct 29, 2009)

Since you say your rub has a cure in it you should be fine, make sure the ingredient label lists sodium nitrite. 140f is a good temp to dry your jerky, once dried you can store it un-refrigerated.


Dave


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 29, 2009)

what he said - the thing about jerky is that you are drying it, not cooking it. anywhere from 140-175 or so is good - wouldn't go higher than 190.


----------



## littlechief (Oct 29, 2009)

I use a cure also and smoke @ 150 for 4-7 hours depending on how thick the slices are and how dry I want the jerky. I also always store in the fridge. Never had a complaint or someone get sick. I'm no expert but I dont think 40-140* in 4 hours guideline is used for cured meat.


----------



## txbigred (Oct 29, 2009)

The 4 hour "guideline" is for uncured meat, you do not want uncured meat to be in the temp. range for over 4 hours. Personally, I wouldn't go over 2.5-3. I've done summer sausage up to 18 hours, but it has been cured.

Dave


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 29, 2009)

whoops! my reply should have said 175, not 1175!


----------



## bkos (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help all.  Going to make a batch Sunday.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 30, 2009)

If I remember right, jerky done with a cure should be done at lower temps, like 100 degrees. Feel free to correct me on this, but I could swear Ryteks book said it. I can't find my book now to verify this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I hope the wife did not stash it somewhere on me.


----------



## txbigred (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess you could, but it would sure would take a lot longer.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 30, 2009)

meathunter -

it can be dried at any temperature as long as it is cured, so 100 degrees is fine. the plains indians would dry jerky in the hot dry winds of the american west and there was no trouble. while i do prefer temps to be around 170 (usually the lowest setting on an oven) because of the flavor that results, there's nothing at all wrong with drying at 90, or even less than that. 

when making jerky, air movement is the key, not temperature.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 23, 2009)

Air flow is the key, look how they do the biltong, a 40 watt bulb is enough to create an airflow to dry the meat.


----------

